# Highlands, NC road rides?



## erik99

Hi,

I am heading up to Highlands, NC this weekend with the wife. Does anyone have a 2-3 hour route they like in that area?

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## mtaylor495

check out www.tourdecashiers.com There should be some que sheets that you can use. There is also some great climbing inside the Sky Valley golf resort. Ride in to the little restuarant/clubhouse area & take a right up the mountain. You can climb all the way to the top. It's not a super long climb, but it is super steep.


----------



## erik99

Thanks for the link. I have heard of the Cashiers century. Hopefully the roads are quiet.


----------



## CaseLawZ28

Here are some maps from NCDOT that are close the area of Highlands.

http://www.ncdot.org/transit/bicycle/maps/maps_regional.html


----------

